# Cats vs rats



## Tatelina (Apr 28, 2008)

In my area we get alot of surrendered kittens that are unwanted pets. Is it ok if I gas them after I've finished playing with them and then feed them to my bigger pythons?

I mean it's recycling isn't it?


----------



## carinacat (Apr 28, 2008)

in my heart i think that its sad to do that but then again thinking about all the unwanted cats and kittens, maybe its the rite thing to do? alot of them end up being put to sleep or lead terrible lives anyways. but u wouldnt want people just breeding the cats for snake food either.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 28, 2008)

carinacat said:


> but u wouldnt want people just breeding the cats for snake food either.


You wouldn't need to breed them specifically...There are so many cats and kittens dieing needlessly from over breeding it's ridiculous.


----------



## hozy6 (Apr 28, 2008)

i think its ok if they have died before and not been breed for the fact of simple food for a snake


----------



## TWENTY B (Apr 28, 2008)

as sad as it is for any animal to be set astray and to become feral, i think it better that it be used usefully than just put down and end up in the rspca trash bin

i have feral kittens in my back yard trying to get the birds now and then, 
i also have an american staffy that has no tollerence for cats, except for my mums 2 which are kept inside.
even they walk on thin ice.

i'd say it would be more humane to euthenase them and feed the snake than to let my staffy shread them.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 28, 2008)

as long as they are treated well and killed humanely, then whats the differance between feeding rodents or felines?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 28, 2008)

Greebo said:


> *Sigh*.
> Please keep the replies sensible or this thread will get euthanised



Gas or cervical dislocation??


----------



## Fiona74 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm, this topic sounds familiar....


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 28, 2008)

since the owners dont care for them enough to keep them indoors, i say theyre fair game!!

make sure u remove flea collars though, i reckon they'd taste yucky,...

my python is still too small so i have to make do with calling the pound so the owners @ least have a fine to pay!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 28, 2008)

I dont realy like Cats, but in my opinion, any young animal should have a chance.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 28, 2008)

If you're going to euthanise them, after gassing (or whatever method you use) freeze them for at least six weeks to kill any internal parasites they might have before feeding them out.



Hix


----------



## Jen (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't see any difference, they are unwanted and would probably end up gassed anyway. people use guinea pigs and rabbits without raising any kind of hue and cry. besides, anyone who has eaten chinese food knows they are tasty


----------



## jessb (Apr 28, 2008)

Hix said:


> If you're going to euthanise them, after gassing (or whatever method you use) freeze them for at least six weeks to kill any internal parasites they might have before feeding them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


 
If they had been kept as pets and had been wormed (either by the owners or at the shelter) could that harm the snakes? Also, I would be concerned about the flea/tick preparations/shampoo that may have been used within the shelter...


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 28, 2008)

Most of the surrendered kittens come from uncaring situations flea ridden and with a belly full of worms. 

Most shelters don't bother fleaing or worming animals unless they are rather sure that they will be adopted or rescued...(why waste money ay?). Well...that's all from my experience anyway.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 28, 2008)

I doubt id be playing with them beforehand, but wouldnt have a problem with it.


----------



## zulu (Apr 28, 2008)

*re Cats*

I want a tag teem event,the cats an rats Vs the ducks an chickens,held in india


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 28, 2008)

if they usually come in with parasites and fleas i personally wouldn't do it. only because i don't know enough about how to kill the parasites.


----------



## Australis (Apr 28, 2008)

If the animal shelters could run such a system, i would buy pre-killed kittens from them..
The money generated could fund the rescue of other cats, win-win.


----------



## shlanger (Apr 28, 2008)

They make good big python food, promise! But take the collar and bell off before you freeze them!


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 28, 2008)

Its called illegal to start.theres plenty more options too feed your snakes than getting stray kittens. If you cant afford to feed your snakes properly like the owners who cant look after there kittens then your shouldnt have snakes.. And ill remember not to go to you for any reptiles, your animals will be riddled with all sorts of crap from feeding stray animals.
Do as you please buddy but when rspca comes to YOUR door about it i hope you go to court
haaaa remember how many ppl see this thread


----------



## Australis (Apr 28, 2008)

shnakey,

Why would it be illegal?


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

This will sound weird, but I'd be paranoid about diseases. 

I know someone said about freezing them for 6 weeks... But feral cats are nasty...lol Plus I have a pet cat... So I guess my heart would tell me no... 

Do mice have to be frozen for 6 weeks also?

I really wouldn't have a problem with someone else doing it with their pythons tho.

but I guess like Austy said...if we could by them pre frozen then I'd get over the cute factor...lol


----------



## OzExcalibur (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't see the problem with it ethically, people keep rats and mice as pets so what is the difference. I would however be a bit concerned about disease and parasites as previously mentioned.

I would have a problem with people stealing the little kids from next doors pet, or being cruel to the cat before killing it.

If people can breed rats, guinea pigs etc etc as food why shouldn't someone breed cats for the same purpose? I understand it may not be everybodies cup of tea, but I am not seeing any reason why not.

Having said that, personally I am to lazy and would rather just go to the reptile shop 5 minutes up the road and buy my snake food already killed and frozen, but then I only have one MD and possibly another in the next few days so its not like I have to keep up a constant supply of food.


----------



## Mulcahy (Apr 28, 2008)

Feed em to the snake at least they will be useful for something


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2008)

I said it before and i'll say it again, I can't wait to feed my snakes a feed of cat. Good old aussie justice.
Freezing kills the parasites but not any poison that they may have ingested ie. rats or mice that ate rodent bait, so that could be a problem, But if you are sure they are all organic then fill your freezer!.
I'd rather feed them cats then rabbits.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 28, 2008)

Its illegal to kill any cat, dog or anything domestic unless you have the needs and have the legal documents to do it.


----------



## Zdogs (Apr 28, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> In my area we get alot of surrendered kittens that are unwanted pets. Is it ok if I gas them after I've finished playing with them and then feed them to my bigger pythons?
> 
> I mean it's recycling isn't it?



I wonder how DCH Animal Adoptions feels about this!
I don't agree with It, Is the rat population dwindling??


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 28, 2008)

besides why would you rather feed rabits?rabits are pest everywhere. farmers cant get rid of them. there are way more feral diseased rabits than cats. the only reasons theres too many cats going stray is because people buy things when they dont know how to look after it(half of them dont even feed themselves properly). so why kill cats for the pleasure of your snake?its not a usual food source in the wild duhhh


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 28, 2008)

Nope, no way.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

rabbits are just as bad , under the circumstances I agree as long as the kittens wont harm your snake go for it , I am a cat owner but am realistic to dont get up the people that suggest kittens for feed GET UP THE USELESS HUMANS THAT ALLOW CATS TO BREED OUT OF CONTROL that is where the buck stops ..Tat i would do it without a blink of a eye and I own 3 cats so i am not a cat hater...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 28, 2008)

too right zdogs least someone has brains


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

rabbits are introduced too as the rat that is fed ,come on be real why is it an animal that squeeks has less right in your eyes then one that meows?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2008)

whoops, my bad  I put _NO WAY_, and it was meant o be YES! 
I didn't read the Q right

I agree with a few others, if the owners don't care, the animals are FARE GAME!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2008)

I put "yes" just to cheese you off   To be honest, I'm undecided. If they came in a freezer pack, like I buy lamb chops, I'd say yes for sure.


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2008)

Cats are an introduced domestic pet animal that decimate protected native wildlife. Cats don't have native animal protection. If I catch one in my yard I can do what I want with it.
But the answer to the original question is yes, it is ok and it is recycling and it is doing Australia and its natives a favour.


----------



## dude_joel (Apr 28, 2008)

whats the difference between feeding a cat and a rat? i cant see one, just a bigger feed.


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm with you cement! These non native ferals are murdering out natives at an incredible rate! Think about how much and often ppl feed thier cats? When then aint eatin wiskers what do u think they are eating? Lizards, birds, our beloved snakes! ALL CATS should be kept indoors! 
Save a wild snake.... Feed a feral cat to your captive!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

cement said:


> If I catch one in my yard I can do what I want with it.


 
If what you meant is to be cruel to it, no you cant.

It would still fall under animal cruelty and you would get a hefty fine if they caught you..



Dead set no against it aswell. 

A percent of people fall under a worse category than cats. Its in a cats nature to hunt, they cant help it, and it happens to not be their fault either that there are feral cats. Once again, it all falls down to human fault. Some people are just plain reckless with no respect for wildlife, and would kill animals just for the sake of it, with no real valid reason. Does that mean I can steal all their babies to feed to a scrubby. :twisted:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 28, 2008)

mmmm id be delighted to feed cats to my snakes,justice is served

(freeze them for six weeks of corse first)


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 28, 2008)

Where do you draw the line? Kittens, puppies.... As a responsible cat owner, I shudder at the thought of ever feeding one of my much loved animals to a snake. I have bred rats and quail for snake food however so I'm probably somewhat of a hypocrite. Do whatever your conscious allows, but give whatever you do serious thought.


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 28, 2008)

humane method of euthanasia for cats is lethabarb injection and you wouldnt want to feed that to your snake, and lethabarb is a schedule 4 drug which means it can only be prescribed by a vet. i know the gassing via Co2 is not considered humane for cats and dogs. just like it is illegal for me to euthanase a stray dog dropped at the vet clinic it would be illegal for anyone to go out and gas kittens. thats my 2 cents


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

> justice is served


 
That is not justice.. justice would be getting back at all the useless people who allow their pets unrestricted freedom, who breed for the hell of it, and then abandon the poor kittens who have done nothing wrong, because they cant find good homes.


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Some people are just plain reckless with no respect for wildlife, and would kill animals just for the sake of it, with no real valid reason.
> 
> Hmmm, sounds JUST like a cat!
> 
> ...


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

cement said:


> VixenBabe said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are just plain reckless with no respect for wildlife, and would kill animals just for the sake of it, with no real valid reason.
> ...


----------



## Vixen (Apr 28, 2008)

cement said:


> There is no difference breeding cats for herp food or rats. If you think there is then your emotions are clouding reality. They are both just a bundle of molecules arranged slightly differently.


 
Also I dont think you can judge that, noone knows the brain and emotional capacity of these animals.

Would you say the same thing about chimps, dolphins, or elephants? If not then you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## kirstys (Apr 29, 2008)

i am not a cat person 
but there is no way i could feed my snakes a kitten or cat


----------



## Australis (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> Its illegal to kill any cat, dog or anything domestic unless you have the needs and have the legal documents to do it.



When did this happen....? I think you might be mistaken, thats a VERY broad statement.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

BROAD??!?!?BROAD???!how bout you study to be a vet nurse andfind out the ins and outs. Any one who kills a kitten dog or any thing domestic of that matter can face serious fines and possible jail.
I mean theres worse things happening than gassing kittens i will agree, but snakes dont get fed kittens in the wild so grow up and take proper responsibility for animals. Its not africa its australia. killing kittens isnt necesary but killing people like you to feed to snakes might be a better option for most of us. Learn the real facts before you talk about BROAD again


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

You know what else is sad but doesnt suprise me?its mostly all guys saying yes to this poll. guys will never understand cats..well alot of them. but for you guys that love your dog (staffy kelpie)any of you guys out there love your dog?well that would be like me talking bout feeding stray dogs to snakes because stray dogs ALSO kill wildlife aswell as run in front of cars and damage cars, they attack people (cats dont) so wakeup. cats only kill in the wild as its natural , like a snake. wakeup to yourself


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 29, 2008)

YES thats a great idea lets hold on to all the kitten strays and build up a cat commune........wake up get over it ...I am sure there are people out there that think you are babaric for killing rodents or feeding dead ones as you promote by having a snake-- when do you draw the line ?????? Tat wasnt saying she was gonna go into peoples houses and remove their beloved pets she was saying about the unwanted unloved animals and putting their death as a use for her snakes if her snakes dont eat em the maggots will GROW up !!! and by the way IF we had big enough snakes in Australia there would be a few crims i would like to see go down its gut ....help rid the chesters of Australia ...


----------



## Australis (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> BROAD??!?!?BROAD???!how bout you study to be a vet nurse andfind out the ins and outs. Any one who kills a kitten dog or any thing domestic of that matter can face serious fines and possible jail.



Yes, Broad... 
Ill pass on studying to be a vet nurse, but thanks for the career advice all the same.
I killed a bunch of domestic animals this week, i doubt ill see a serious fine or "jail"
(this is Australia considering you brought it up )

So why cant i kill domestic animals? when many of which are domesticated and bred just
to be killed for food, think about it.



> I mean theres worse things happening than gassing kittens i will agree, but snakes dont get fed kittens in the wild so grow up and take proper responsibility for animals. Its not africa its australia. killing kittens isnt necesary but killing people like you to feed to snakes might be a better option for most of us. Learn the real facts before you talk about BROAD again



Grown up?, heck im older than you! 
Followed up with, i should be killed and fed to a snake, well done.

If your going to argue, please make a little more effort.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

and i do agree with you there RBB BUT as far as someone killing them in there own house, its illegal to do that.. if rspca some time sells frozen kittens, then cool! but thats because they have the authority, just like feeding live rats now is illegal. but they still do it.
Im saying for the ppl who think killing cats in there home in whatever way is wrong. wait for the rspca to introduce it.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

age makes no difference. Grow up means use the brain you were born with. And my statemen on killing ppl for snakes is as broad as u are being about kittens. its all the same. everyone can express there thoughts. this is a poll. everyone is different as were noticing now but in all fairness, it hasnt been introduced..YET so untill then i say no


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 29, 2008)

I was under the impression that as long as a Non-Native animal is euthanised humanely, it could be done so, Humanely would include C02 gas chambers which many reptile keepers already utilise as a method of dispatching other "mammals" While rodents fulfill the needs of most keepers why should a medium sized mammal which is not a native or endangered animal be exempt from the Menu?
Why should there be a different set of rules from one mammal specie to the next? Some people keep pet rats and mice, I am sure that they don't like the idea of what goes on in most snake keepers dungeons! Most young animals are cute, kittens are cute but also packed with protein, vitamins and a good deal of fibre. (the same as rodents) tree hugging will be an Olympic sport soon, And there must be some polished trunks in some peoples backyards....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 29, 2008)

i would not hesitate, i hate cats, would be good to use them as food


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shnakey *- Please point me in the direction of the legislation that makes this illegal...surely the large amount of 'Law' you study in order to become a vet nurse should make this no issue for you...

If I was to farm and breed cats for snake food production - what would make this any different to breeding rodents...?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

aslan. let me explain a bit. Killing of kittens is illegal IF you are not qualified, registered or have the right needs of euthanising an animal. sure, its not illegal to do it , until someone finds out and dobs you in. thats all. Im not fighting the fact that it cant be done at all.. im sure ppl do it in there homes now because they have the "co2" which is not the correct way to kill a cat. A mouse or rat yes, as there anatomy is smaller and doesnt take much gas to kill a rat. a cat is different. But as i said when it is intoduced by animal laws then go for it. but at the moment call it illegal


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shnakey* - ...I will repeat, please point me in the direction of the legislation that makes this illegal - I am not arguing it is there - but I would like to see this first hand...

I will repeat again - please explain the legal difference between breeding rodents for food and kittens for food...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 29, 2008)

id rather see cats gettting killed then rats, atleast there would be an actual good use for them

the only good cat is a dead cat in my opinion


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> Killing of kittens is illegal IF you are not qualified, registered or have the right needs of euthanising an animal. sure, its not illegal to do it , until someone finds out and dobs you in. thats all


 

...this confuses me - are you claiming it is illegal or not? Whether you are caught out has no bearing on whether an act is illegal or not, merely whether you get punished...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

ok aslan this again is a hard topic to justify as so many people have different thoughts bu killing of a cat is illegal due to the protection they have from shelters such as rspca.
if you kill cats and no one knows then yes your doing well not to be dobbed in. but when someone dobs you in you will face serious charges for it. like saying "its all good untill you get caught" same goes here. or with anything you do wrong. it only takes one person.
as for the question on why are rats aloud to be killed?basic answer.. there lab rats!!!!they have been killed humanely not in the beck of someones shed!! like cats. everything is killed humanely. and as vixenbabe said, co2 is not humane for cats


----------



## venus (Apr 29, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> If what you meant is to be cruel to it, no you cant.
> 
> It would still fall under animal cruelty and you would get a hefty fine if they caught you..
> 
> ...




A voice of reason, thankyou!!

The humans in charge of the cats are at fault for letting them roam, breed etc. Go after them, get the laws changed, and in the meantime, feed your snakes rats and mice.

I do hope the RSPCA come knocking on your door when you take it upon yourself to kill and feed to your snake any "unwanted" cats. 
How do you know that someone isnt missing that cat/kitten, that it got out accidentally.....accidents do happen.

I wonder about the mentality of someone who thinks its okay to take in a kitten, play with it, then feed it to your snake. :shock:

Im disgusted by some of the replies, but then again, its a pack mentality that seems to set in when someone mentions cats  

Oh, and Im a responsible cat/dog/reptile owner. My cats are indoors or when outdoors they in an enclosure, the same with my dogs, I dont let them roam either. 

I second what ZDogs said, I wonder what DCH would think of your views Tatelina?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

VERY NICE VENUS!!!! fire up! spastics got no brains


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 29, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> I was under the impression that as long as a Non-Native animal is euthanised humanely, it could be done so, Humanely would include C02 gas chambers which many reptile keepers already utilise as a method of dispatching other "mammals" While rodents fulfill the needs of most keepers why should a medium sized mammal which is not a native or endangered animal be exempt from the Menu?
> Why should there be a different set of rules from one mammal specie to the next? Some people keep pet rats and mice, I am sure that they don't like the idea of what goes on in most snake keepers dungeons! Most young animals are cute, kittens are cute but also packed with protein, vitamins and a good deal of fibre. (the same as rodents) tree hugging will be an Olympic sport soon, And there must be some polished trunks in some peoples backyards....




just a quick note i was reading over a veterinary euthanasia report and CO2 was only listed for small mammals including mice rats and guinea pigs, i dont even think it included rabbits. all other animals the humane method in which we are to undergo is overdose of lethabarm. now whether this is a legal requirment or simple a veterinary protocol i am not sure but i am certain rspca would have something there stating the legalities.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

omg see now were talking brains! you dont have to even be a vet nurse to know! so for all you ppl thinking bout doing it. think bout feeding your snakes the proper food they would eat in the wild..and its not cats fools!


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> ok aslan this again is a hard topic to justify as so many people have different thoughts bu killing of a cat is illegal due to the protection they have from shelters such as rspca.
> if you kill cats and no one knows then yes your doing well not to be dobbed in. but when someone dobs you in you will face serious charges for it. like saying "its all good untill you get caught" same goes here. or with anything you do wrong. it only takes one person.
> as for the question on why are rats aloud to be killed?basic answer.. there lab rats!!!!they have been killed humanely not in the beck of someones shed!! like cats. everything is killed humanely. and as vixenbabe said, co2 is not humane for cats


 
*Shnakey *- I'm not sure you quite understand the concept of illegality...perhaps those Vet nurse Law classes aren't all they cracked up to be...

In order for something to be illegal there must be legislation or case law outlining it as illegal - merely the fact that shelters take them in doesn't cut it from a legal perspective...does legislation seperating cats from rats in this regard exist? 

My understanding is that ALL animals are covered by animal cruelty legislation - however - there is an accepted method of killing Rats to feed our reptiles, and I am positive there is also an accepted method of killing Cats...

Where this is done, backyard or lab, is irrelevant provided the guidelines are adhered...

So, once again, If I was to breed Kittens in the same manner as I breed Rats and then euthanased them in a method accepted under animal cruelty legislation, what is the difference? - I see none - and I am hazarding a guess here in saying that neither would the legislators...


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 29, 2008)

My posts where not anti-cat, they where pro reptile-food! As I don't feed cats to any of my reptiles I haven't spent too much time searching the best way to euthanise cats for feeding.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> just a quick note i was reading over a veterinary euthanasia report and CO2 was only listed for small mammals including mice rats and guinea pigs, i dont even think it included rabbits. all other animals the humane method in which we are to undergo is overdose of lethabarm. now whether this is a legal requirment or simple a veterinary protocol i am not sure but i am certain rspca would have something there stating the legalities.


 
...Finally some constructive information - Thankyou...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

aslan.. how bout you ring the rspca and get the legisltation. as i didnt deal much with animal cruelty or inhumane manners you will have to check the legislation. but i cant tell you and if you read everyone elses post, you will see there is a legislation. if you really want to know, youd ring ad find out. let me know when u do as im intrested to know if the laws changed. coming from someone who thinks theres nothin wrong with it. you come back to me and tell me. as i already know and have told you.. but doesnt seem to sink into the hard ball up there.


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 29, 2008)

have you not seen that photo that has surfaced 100 times? of the snake with the cat, snakes in the wild eat whatever they can get a hold of, they arent limited to rats and mice, they can eat cats, dogs, rabbits, rats, mice, other snakes, chickens, lizards, ducks, bantons, bats, bilbys, roos, joeys etc etc etc. im not saying it is right, and im not saying that tat should be killing off kittens to save a few bucks. just stating that your claim of "they dont eat cats/kittens in the wild" is false.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

see aslan. theres your answer. you cannot co2 a cat under the guideline it needs to be done with lethabard injection.
aslan..do you have a dog?


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 29, 2008)

your welcome but i believe that is where it becomes illegal, as the accepted humane way is death via lethabarm and therefore this would make the deceased cat unsuitable for snake food as it would kill the snake,.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

yeh they do eat cats in the wild..and why?because of the irrisposible owners..cats in the wild before we were on the planet were called tigers and lions..remember??!! they would never be able to gulp a tiger down. its the humans that have made cats feral. and as for the cats killingnative wildlife. its natural.like a snake eats birds(and cats)in the wild. but does not make it right to feed cats when caprtive bred


----------



## cockney red (Apr 29, 2008)

Knew somebody would get there eventualy, but reading the posts up to it... priceless!:lol:


Helikaon said:


> your welcome but i believe that is where it becomes illegal, as the accepted humane way is death via lethabarm and therefore this would make the deceased cat unsuitable for snake food as it would kill the snake,.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 29, 2008)

There where tigers and Lions in the Australian Bush? Wow you learn something new every day...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

*Shnakey *- Helikaon's post refers to a guideline - of which I have never doubted one existed - however, it is still unclear whether this is legislation or merely an individual Veterinary guideline...

I am also fully aware that "a legislation", as you put it, exists - however - I have never claimed to know the intricacies of it...you, however, have already made reference to the legal training you have received in your studies to become a Vet nurse so I would have thought it prudent for you to back up your claim with some evidence...or at least logic...

...unfortunately, "It is illegal because I say so" doesn't hold up well when tested at court - maybe that is covered in your next Law lesson - let us know...

You stated that you "already know" the legalities - I am sceptical of this, however, am certainly open to the possibility that it may be true - what I have asked of you is to explain HOW you know as it is certainly a topic of much discussion and some further research would be beneficial for a lot of people...unfortunately, you have failed to answer this question each time it has been asked...

...for future reference, some sort of factual argument needs to be made in order to put a respectable effort into getting a controversial point across - a simple way to address this is answering the questions that test the knowledge you claim to have...

..."because" and "you tell me" have failed to satisfy me as responses to question since I was eight...


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 29, 2008)

why cant newborn kittens be gassed they are about the same size of a rat..........i personally believe put straight into a bucket of warm water is humane would much rather see newborns get put down then seeing 6-8week olds but the real problem starts at that age ..so its a sensitive subject ........


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> so for all you ppl thinking bout doing it. think bout feeding your snakes the proper food they would eat in the wild..and its not cats fools!


 
...of course, it's laboratory bred rodents! 

...and yes, I do own a dog - and no, I would not think differently of it if the question became farming and feeding unwanted puppies...


----------



## Australis (Apr 29, 2008)

*shnakey*,

Your the one here claiming (ranting) that people cant kill cats because there domestic animals
because its against some fantasy law you made up.

Sure people cant go around killing pet cats (sadly), but a stray cat/kittens is fair game..
at this stage i thinks its fair to class it as a *feral cat*, which frees just about anyone up
to destroy it, it doesnt matter much about the method within reason, so gas, blunt trauma
or a bullet. should be fine... and totally legal methods to dispatch them.

If killing cats was such a criminal act like you carry on about, why on earth did i just see
hunting magazines at my local newsagent filled with photos of cats shot to death....?




shnakey said:


> VERY NICE VENUS!!!! fire up! spastics got no brains



Your kidding me right..... you told me to grow up 

Btw smarty pants, spastic doesnt translate to a lack of brains, meet one.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> your welcome but i believe that is where it becomes illegal, as the accepted humane way is death via lethabarm and therefore this would make the deceased cat unsuitable for snake food as it would kill the snake


 
*Helikaon* - Much appreciated information...

*Shnakey* - ...simple see? I think the key is knowing what you're talking about..

...Perhaps Helikaon was paying attention in your Vet classes wilst you were sleeping through his Law classes...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

to start with you never get taught the law side of vet nursing. and aslan i thought after looking at so many of your other replies in other threads i thought you were quite cluey. turned out not seems i thought you would have more knowledge on this one. i have head office number if you would like to get the legislation law 
you see books of feral cats getting shot, not kittens in shelters. big difference.
Either way im saying to do it in your own home is classed an illegal act. you ask any rspca memebr or head office or anyone for that matter and they will be shocked


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

either way you got your answer. its not about age nor knowlege its about whats right and wrong and helikaon already answered it to you. so either way you got your answer..i was still right.


----------



## jessb (Apr 29, 2008)

Aslan said:


> ......farming and feeding unwanted puppies...


 
There is a bit of an issue there - I think the original post was about feeding "unwanted/abandoned" kittens to snakes. When you talk about farming kittens, that is a whole different issue - they are no longer unwanted animals, they are animals which are specifically bred for the purpose of being food. This no longer complies with the initial claim that it would constitute "recycling" of an abandoned animal.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

jessb said:


> There is a bit of an issue there - I think the original post was about feeding "unwanted/abandoned" kittens to snakes. When you talk about farming kittens, that is a whole different issue - they are no longer unwanted animals, they are animals which are specifically bred for the purpose of being food. This no longer complies with the initial claim that it would constitute "recycling" of an abandoned animal.


 
*JessB* - ...merely a hypothetical brought up previously in relation to legislative distinctions between rodents and other animals...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

This ones for the dummies
Section 5/10 and section 6/10 under the legislation of intention with animals and act of cruelty.
sit and rotate aslan


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe you need to get out from under the table and learn from other ppl aslan.you dont seem to be experienced in this thread


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> BROAD??!?!?BROAD???!how bout you study to be a vet nurse andfind out the ins and outs. Any one who kills a kitten dog or any thing domestic of that matter can face serious fines and possible jail......._Learn the real facts before you talk about BROAD again_


 


shnakey said:


> to start with you never get taught the law side of vet nursing


 
*Shnakey *- Perhaps you should be more careful in how you word your initial outbursts in the future...and possibly take your own (hilighted) advice...

I would have been particularly surprised if this practice was considered legal - however, I have no major issues with feeding unwanted/abandoned animals - as has been stated by someone previously, they either feed snakes or feed maggots - seems a shame to waste them...

What would surprise me even more is if this matter had been discussed by legislators and enacted...

Don't be too quick to claim victory in this discussion...did you ever study high school mathematics...? You don't get the marks if your answer is right but your working out is wrong...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

Aslan, maths now has nothing to do with it. your just changing the subject. i got the facts and told you the facts. if your to thick to see the answer then be blind. Did you ever study english?coz maybe you need some taught to you as this thread isnt do you any favours anymore


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

and aslan. my initial burst was my thought and feeling towards it. just like everyone elses. so if you dont like being told the complete facts leave the thread coz so far youve brought up all the fiction because you now know nothing bout animals.


----------



## venus (Apr 29, 2008)

Still looking for legislation, but Im sure it differs from State to State, Council to Council regarding the laws of disposing of feral cats. (assuming you can prove they are feral before taking it upon yourself to dispose of them however you see fit)


In Vic...taken from DPI website .


> What can be done about feral cats?
> Cats that belong to someone are legally recognised as chattels. It is illegal to harm or damage another person's belongings under common law. Therefore, if you wish to take action against cats on your property that are presumed feral, you must advise your neighbours in advance of your intention to control cats so that they can prevent their cat wandering onto your property. A means of permanently identifying cats would obviously help solve this problem of ownership (see page 4). Spotlight shooting or cage trapping, (followed by humane euthanasia by a veterinarian), are the main methods used to control feral cats. Pet food can be used as a bait in the cage trap. Research into baiting techniques is continuing. Cats can legally be controlled in areas designated under the National Parks Act 1975.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah Aslan, I mean jeez, You can't argue with shnakey's reasoning (because there isn't any!)


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> This ones for the dummies
> Section 5/10 and section 6/10 under the legislation of intention with animals and act of cruelty.
> sit and rotate aslan


 
*Shnakey* - To what legislation are you referring...? The only legislation relevant to you is the PREVENTION OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS ACT 1979 as you are also located in NSW...

Section 5 and 6 of PREVENTION OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS ACT 1979 define offences for 'Cruelty' and 'Aggravated Cruelty' - which obviously includes killing an animal - that is only part of the issue though...the definitions include 'Mammal' - which includes a Rat...

...this legislation (as far as I can see) does not address animals being used as food...

Let me also commend you on your maturity...


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> but snakes dont get fed kittens in the wild so grow up and take proper responsibility for animals.



For this reason I only feed my animals wildcaught marsupials, including sugargliders, possums and for the real big snakes Koala is the prey item of choice.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 29, 2008)

shnakey said:


> and aslan. my initial burst was my thought and feeling towards it. just like everyone elses. so if you dont like being told the complete facts leave the thread coz so far youve brought up all the fiction because you now know nothing bout animals.


 
*Shnakey *- My comment in response to your outburst was in relation to you insinuating that you had a thorough knowledge of the law...this has certainly been disproven...

I applaud you for showing some passion on this topic - if you read my initial posts to you, all I was asking for was a reference to this legislation...so far you have provided a poor reference to what appears to be irrelevant legislation...unfortunately, what I have been requesting has been "complete facts" - unfortunately our definitions of that term seem to differ somewhat...

*Venus* - I have been looking into it as well and cannot locate any universally accepted legislation on this topic, as you have said, it is AT LEAST differing on a state by state basis - likely differing within states...that is a very interesting post - confirming Helikaon's post somewhat that the coup-de-grace must be delivered by a Vet where practical...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

yes aslan like i too have already said i know what your saying and im sorry i couldnt giveyou the EXACT answer you wanted, although 2 others have given you that answer already. 
And i never said i had a thorough knowledge of the law i already said you dont study law in vet nursing ..thats a whole different sector. i was telling you as much as i new. i never said i was a pro did i?i was telling you i no its illegal but coudnt define how. which i now have
and yes we differ, like everyone butthis website i to learn and soak up knowledge which is what were all doing right now. so listen ad learn, like i am. i never said i disagreed with you but i did say i know its somewhat illegal


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Apr 29, 2008)

and what was my main point?if its brought up later in the track where they sell frozen kittens then cool.. let it happen.. untill then its not aloud to b done in anyway unless done "by a vet where practible"


----------

